# Bella Kidded!! Pics added.



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Bella kidded on day 149 and a half. She had a big beautiful boy. I really wanted a girl from her but I am just happy that they are both well and happy. She has a bit of trouble pushing him out because he was so big. He has a huge head and neck. I am glad that I was there to help her. She is a good mom and baby caught on real quick where the teat was and what it was for. Here are a few pictures. I haven't pick a name yet. Any ideas??


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :stars: He IS beautiful! Bella did good cookin such a handsome boy!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

How handsome! What a looker! Bella looks like a great mother too!
HAPPY BIRTHDAY BABY BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!! :kidblue: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars:

what do you think you are going to call him?


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

What a cutie! He does look like a big strong healthy boy


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

:clap: maybe Samson or Goliath for this strapping boy :wink:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

isnt he a doll??? I love his ears! What kind of goats are they? I am not familiar with what the dam is. 

He is super cute though! To me, he looks like a Jasper :greengrin:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Aww! He's SOOOOOOO CUTE!!!!    You are a lucky duck to have such a beautiful boy :wink: Since his dams name is Bella, how about Edward, Jake, Jasper or Carlisle (yes I'm a Twilight fan  )


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

Very cute! I, also, like Jasper for a possible name.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Very cute and big! I was thinking Zeus, because he is so big and handsome.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Aw, so cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Grats on the cute kids :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

WOW he does look like a big boy congrats on a healthy baby even if its not a girl.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable... :thumb:  :clap:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks guys, those are all good names......hmmmmmm...... His sire is called Jack, so sticking with the J series, Jasper might be good. I'll let you know what I decide. 

"Burns Branch Boers", they are reg. alpines. I love his ears too, I thought he looked like a donkey, but in a good way...lol.... reminded me of the donkey on Shriek.


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Too cute - Since he is Jack's son - you could call him Jackson :ROFL:


----------

